# New plants.. what to do????



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello all,

I have purchased some hybrids and I will be able to take them home tomorrow morning, but they have been inside the postal box for about 20 days! They are all adult plants and are:

Lc. Tokyo Blue
Lc.Memoria Robert Str
Blc. Mahina Yahiro
Blc.Almakee "Timpalee"
Lc. Chanchai Gold
Blc. Chunyeah No. 19

Could you please tell me if I should put them in lower light level first and then acclimatise them to the required light levels??? Thank you in advance... 
(I hope they do not arrive rotten...  )


----------



## Roy (Sep 23, 2008)

If the roots are dry, make sure the potting mix you use has been soaked in water well and use it moist. Pot the plants and water well. If the plants look a bit dehydrated as well, put the plants into good shade and warm. To get them started again and the roots active, keep the mix moist and use either a root stimulant like a seaweed fertilizer at a weak strength or 3 or 4 teaspoons of sugar dissolved in 1 ltr of water. Use this for the next 10 waterings maximum and only when the mix starts to dry out but don't let it get dry or over wet. When you see te plants starting to grow, move them out into a litle more light and start on your normal fertilizer at a very weak strength.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2008)

Luckily those all have pseudobulbs and dry period is what those are for. Good Luck.


----------



## charlie c (Sep 23, 2008)

Back in the days of jungle collected plants and surface transportation when plants would come in desiccated, the trick was to soak the plants for an hour in a solution of two tablespoons of sugar, 4 drops of Super Thrive, and 1/8 teaspoon of fertilizer per gal of water. If they are dry (but not fried) they'll rehydrate rapidly.

As Roy laid out above, careful watering is essential. And as NYEric stated because they have pbulbs, if you are going to err, err on the side of dryness. Until the roots start functioning again, over watering and over feeding can encourage bacterial and fungal problems.

Good luck!! Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you all for ther info!
It sounds simple, but practice will tell!!! Because the plants are monted/grown on coconut pieces and they will arrive on them, could I just sink them in the solution for some minutes and repeat after it feels almost dry (e.g. after some days)? Like watering!
Thank you again! I will keep you updated...


----------



## Candace (Sep 23, 2008)

A couple of them are Asian imports. Since a good percentage of cloned, Thai plants are virused, I wouldn't recommend soaking them in the same solution, or container.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm..., great point there Candace!!! Thank's! But which ones of them???


----------



## Candace (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, really they shouldn't be soaked together at all. Back in the old days of species collections, there wasn't the concern of TMV, ORV and CMV(and a list of others) that we have to be concerned with today. I'd follow Roy's suggestions and skip the communal watering. If it were collected species it probably wouldn't be an issue, but hybrid catts. and phals are the ones to watch. I have to admit I don't follow Roy's recipe, though it's a good one. Usually I defer to my lazy habits. Which is get them out of the box, water well and put them in a shadier spot for a few weeks making sure not to let them dry out(ferlilizing as usual). No special care. Bad momma, bad. Catts are very hardy and will take a huge amount of punishment. And I've found they really do bounce back easily.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

That sounds very optimistic!Thank's Candace! I kinda know wat to do now! A little of both suggestions must be fine! Thank you again...


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello all!

Well the plants arrived yesterday in pretty great condition!!!! But the roots do not seem to be numerous enough! I cutt off many of the dead and dried ones, I watered the plants very well and put them to a shadier place! I hope everything will turn out fine!!! Thanks again...


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 26, 2008)

good luck, and show us just one pict.!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2008)

OK! Here are some pics, as you requested Jean! (Sorry for the poor quality, cause it is evening to night hours and I cannot do much with my mobile...)

I would like to ask if I should remove parts like the one depicted in the second picture!!?? The big one feels hard and the smalls just softened! Tomorrow I am visiting the hydroponics store to get something to treat the cuts!

Also one of the plants has a couple of canes that are somewhat cut/loose at their base but still attached to the plant (maybe due to shipment disturbances), making them unable to stand totally upwards and they lean to the side! However they are green and in great condition/health! What should I do with these??? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Candace (Sep 26, 2008)

> I would like to ask if I should remove parts like the one depicted in the second picture!!??



Yes, those old, leafless p-bulbs can be removed with a sterile blade. And the dead roots removed.



> However they are green and in great condition/health! What should I do with these???


You can put a few stakes in the pot and use those to tie the plant to, for support.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 26, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> ... Because the plants are monted/grown on coconut pieces and they will arrive on them, could I just ...



looking at your pict. the plants seem to have been grown, maybe in coconut pieces, but potted!! you could repot, but in my gh, I would prefer to give them a mount on cork or wood to let them have a chance to develop / establish new roots; of course there would be a need of humidity! Depends on your growing possibilities!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you Candace and Jean for your advice! Their proper care is my first thing tomorrow morning, as hydroponics stores are not open in the evenings and I need something to protect and revive them() after treating them! I wil update...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2008)

Orchids are tough. I bet they'll be OK.


----------

